# 2012 Brute 750 Clutch Kit or Tyerx gears? Help!



## frozn00 (May 28, 2013)

I have been talking to a couple of my friends about what I should do to my brute. I have 30 inch zillas and a 2 inch lift. Other than that, completely stock. Should I go so far as to get the teryx gears installed to help on the low end with the bigger tires or should I get a clutch kit? I would hate to go into the brand new bike for the gear replacement but from what I understand the clutch is not that hard to change out. Just looking for advice about pros and cons for each and what yall would do in my situation. These zillas are light tires...compared to others on the market...one friend says to do the teryx gears because it will be more beneficial and the other says the clutch kit is all I need because the tires are so much lighter than most 30 inch tires out there. I don't care much about the top end...I don't do any racing and its mostly for mud...I was told to come here because you guys give good advice. What would yall do? Thanks to anyone that can help!


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

Clutch it. No need for gear swap with your set up and riding style.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brute12 (Mar 13, 2012)

Shouldnt even need a clutch kit with those tires there pretty light


----------



## Helifoil (Jun 21, 2012)

Clutch work. The tires are bigger so it takes longer for one revolution. Clutch that beast and you will be amazed


----------



## brute12 (Mar 13, 2012)

Dont get a kit just get springs


----------



## frozn00 (May 28, 2013)

Bbrute12 said:


> Dont get a kit just get springs


Thanks. If I just get the springs, what color primary and what kind of secondary do yall recommend with my setup?


----------



## myersr15 (Jul 24, 2011)

Yes put epi springs in it. I am running 30 inch silverbacks and I just put a almond primary and a red secondary and now it's a beast with them tires.


----------



## brute12 (Mar 13, 2012)

The red secondary is prolly your best bet and depending on if you lile stall or not pick your primary to your riding style


----------



## frozn00 (May 28, 2013)

Bbrute12 said:


> The red secondary is prolly your best bet and depending on if you lile stall or not pick your primary to your riding style


Thanks. This is a new 2012 and I was reading about the flyweights being different? Is the almond primary and red secondary still the best setup on the 2012 in my situation? Thanks for yalls help!


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Lime green or dark green for the tires your running. The lime is a bit stiffer then the dark green but both will work great for the secondary. Red is over kill for what you got I run the red and yellow for my 29.5 ol2s so you don't need red. As for primary try your stock one first but if you do change it I wouldn't go any stiffer then the maroon unless you want stall.


----------



## brute12 (Mar 13, 2012)

Brutemike- how do u like the red secondary i have a 2012 brute with 29.5 ol2s an wanna do the secondary but not eat up belts an still haul *** an be a wheelie machine


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I wouldnt put epi springs in...I recommend VFJ, I just put his #2/#3 springs in my boss's 2012 bf 750 with 29.5 laws and i really like the way it feels with them. Ive been through epi springs in a 2012 prior to this one and the vfj springs feel better.

I've done many of the bevel gear swaps and i definitely dont see why you'd need it. The vfj springs were $58 to my front door and i promise they wont disappoint.


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

^^agreed vfj springs are the way to go plus that's $50 you can take off the vfj stage 3 clutch work later on being u already have his springs which yiu dont need but is highly recommended for bigger tires and/or mud riding

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 12bf750blackbetty (Apr 21, 2012)

I have vfj #1 and #3 springs with 30 backs and I love it, its like the tires is still stock and turns them with ease.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

I might just have to try his springs if there that much of an improvement.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

brutemike said:


> I might just have to try his springs if there that much of an improvement.


No noticable stall with his #2 primary/#3 secondary, and it turned 29.5 laws in nasty gumbo most of sunday and never even a hint of belt slip. This makes the third time I've ordered from John (each time a different spring combo), and I have been pleased each time. I doubt I ever purchase EPI springs again. VFJ, and Dalton have made me happy, and I plan on buying just springs and weights from QSC for the rzr soon.


----------



## brute12 (Mar 13, 2012)

Whats the difference between the vfj#1 And #2 primary


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

He can tell you the exact difference, but basically the higher the number, the higher the spring rate....and the higher the spring rate, the lower your top end speed, but the primary will "grip" (so to speak) the belt harder for low end torque. ....not gonna give you any more power than what you came stock with, it just helps get that power to the ground.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

filthyredneck said:


> He can tell you the exact difference, but basically the higher the number, the higher the spring rate....and the higher the spring rate, the lower your top end speed.


Also the #2 will give you more stall. 

----that is all---


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^you would think so, but there isn't anything for stall with his #1 or #2 that I can feel. If it is then there cant be more than a hundred or so rpm's....atleast on the bikes I've put them in.


----------



## battledonkey (Mar 21, 2012)

I just put a #6/#1 combo in my 2012 for 28" outlaws and it was worth twice what I paid. It's like the stock bike again as far as responsiveness and leaving the line. The bottom end is just as, if not more peppy as it was stock.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

Now i gotta change out my springs...lol


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

I got epi and they do good but not like stock. I wish it felt stock.


----------



## jprzr (May 1, 2011)

I have vfj 6 and 1 on my 12 brute and I love them had EPI springs pink primary red secondary work good but the vfj springs feel much better and I got 29.5 terms and it pulls them great 


Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

I got almond primary and red secondary. I just got a red primary I might put in though


----------



## Ksham78 (Sep 13, 2016)

So I have a 2016 brute and will be putting either 30" monster meyhams or 28" outlaw 2 the question is what springs will give me good bottom end but won't kill my top end. I trail ride more then I mud ride


----------

